# TCoD's new direction



## Superbird (Apr 1, 2015)

I like where it's going, I think. I kind of wish the articles had more words, though, but if this is all we're getting for the rest of this website's lifespan I think I'm good with it.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't you know that nobody wants to read words nowadays? There must be at least one generic stock photo to break things up for every two consecutive sentences the user has to read. Get with the times.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2015)

It's so non-descriptive! Perfect for people who don't want to invest too much time in Pokémon-related nonsense.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally, I can browse TCoD on my phone to my heart's content! Long live Daybreak Recreation & Activities Group Productions, Ltd!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2015)

So DRAG on Flyc Avenue has taken over the site, huh? Well, they did save the life of Dragonfree's dad...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 1, 2015)

I, for one, welcome our new DRAG overlords.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 1, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I, for one, welcome our new DRAG overlords.


Me too! I'll welcome a fabulous overlord in drag any night of the week, if you know what I'm saying! Do you? Do you know what I'm saying??


----------



## Eifie (Apr 1, 2015)

Music Dragon said:


> Me too! I'll welcome a fabulous overlord in drag any night of the week, if you know what I'm saying! Do you? Do you know what I'm saying??


I really don't. I'm in need of shorter, more digestible sentences, preferably in a list and accompanied by cat gifs. Number 3 had better shock me!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2015)

Use the hashtag #weloveDRAG to enter a contest to win an Apple Watch!

Terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2015)

#weloveDRAG!!!!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 1, 2015)

Unfortunately there's a problem with this lovely responsive design: clicking the arrow to open the drop down navigation on my phone automatically clicks the Site section, so I can't navigate anywhere else! Who at DRAG Ltd can I contact to resolve this matter?!


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 1, 2015)

Whatttt why do different phones do things differently in unpredictable ways. ~_~


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 1, 2015)

you're all gross. put those nude erections away!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 2, 2015)

You guys are starting to freak me out....


----------



## Herbe (Apr 2, 2015)

Yay! #welovedrag!!! Finally I can browse on my tablet in style! And I absolutely LOVE the non words on there. The pictures help my eyes not get tired so easy! I, for one, LOVE the sites new direction.

@kungfuferret , hahahahaha!! Funny joke! Glad to see another one of us being so lighthearted and funny about our sites new direction! Hahahahaha!!!


----------

